# Chicken Class



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Went to a chicken class last night. I received a book http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ht&sprefix=The+backyard+chicke,stripbooks,285

I enjoyed the class very much. I learned why my chickens aren't laying, not enough light, days are too short in Idaho winter. So if I want eggs during winter I need to supplement light. I was also told to change the size of my roosts for winter to a 2x4 with the 4inches on top. Reason is to help keep their feet warm during the winter. So when they sit, they cover their toes with feathers. I took a lot of notes and look forward to reading the book. She also taught us how to make an inexpensive water heater with a popcorn tin, light, and metal water bowl. I will post my thoughts of book when done.

Have a great chicken day!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.ktvb.com/on-tv/viewpoint...-her-thoughts-on-urban-farming-148446305.html Here is Gretchen talking on local TV.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome class you got to attend! I'm jealous!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed Booted.


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I wanna know about the heater!! Lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

She took an empty popcorn tin and cut a slit on the rim to fit cord from shop light. Then she put the light inside and covered it. She then placed a metal chicken waterer on top. That simple. She also said to make sure the height of the waterer is level to the smallest chickens back. So because I have Bantams, I need to find a smaller tin than she used, but big enough to fit light. I am using bricks right now to keep my waterer level to the chickens. I will post pics when I make one and look at her facebook page for a pic.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Finished the book and can honestly say, I loved it. It was an easy read with some humor tucked inside. It starts off with stories about chickens and their personalities. Great story about a rogue rooster!! Then it goes into the basics of chicken keeping. She has a great section on coops, very modern and beautiful ones too. She also talks about taking care of your chicken and egg production. She has a chapter on 4H, which I am trying to get involved with currently. She finishes the book off talking about different cities and their fight to keep backyard chickens. Great resorces in the back of the book. She also shares chicken facts and statistics throughout the book. Great read, I currently loaned it out to my girlfriend, and her girlfriend wants to borrow it next. ~ Have a great chicken day ~ Kelly


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great review! Think I'll be reading it next.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Now I have to take a 4H class in November and do a background check. Wish me luck.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You will be fine. I just had to do background check and fingerprinting for my new job and license. Sounds scary but really painless. Good good luck in everything you do.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

What is a popcorn tin?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

A tin canister. You can find them during the holidays filled with assorted popcorn.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Ohhhhh! I just threw one out the other day! LOL


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

The directions and pic are in her book.


----------

